
Pilots have reported issues in US with Boeing 737 Max - mimixco
https://www.apnews.com/0cd5389261f34b01a7cbdb1a12421e27
======
mtmail
140 comments on the frontpage in "Boeing 737 Max pilots complained to feds for
months about suspected safety flaw"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19373216](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19373216)

